# Can you buy Burton liners?



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I tried on some Burton Ruler boots as well as some Burton Grail boots.

The difference in the Imprint 2 liner vs the Imprint 4 liner is pretty big.

Is it possible to buy a pair of Burton Rulers, then later just buy a set of Imprint 4 liners to swap out?

Or in the end would it just be cheaper to pick up some Grails?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

check out geartrade.com second hand stuff from backcountry good way to get what you want cheaper if they have your size.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a bum foot, so I try on lots of boots & usually end up getting expensive, higher end boots.

I had a pair of 2010 Rulers, I thought they were below average boots.
When I got them, they seemed pretty stiff. Which I like.
But they became mushy, with no support very quickly.

Not sure if it was because they sucked up water better than a sponge?
They seemed to pool water in the shell.
After a day of riding, I would take out the liner & I could pour water out of them. Not like a pint or anything, but a few drips. This was because the liner wouldn't soak up any more.

I had a pair of 2007 SL7's @ $499 & a pair of 2009 Ions too $399, both were better than the ruler.
I think Rulers used to be one of Burton's top of the line boots & they were a lot stiffer, before they had 70 different models? 


But I grabbed a pair of 2011 Grails @ the ski swap for like a $150.
They are the cats ass.
I joke around to my friends, that I could ride a 2x8 if I had good boots.
In my head, it's no joke. I know I could, I buy wicked boots.

After 23 years of ridin' & @ least 30 pairs of boots, the Grails are the best boots I've owned. High powered freestyle boots!

I have a size 10 foot, I wear size 10 runners & size 11 work boots.
I always buy a half size smaller snowboard boot, because of the pack out.

The only pair of Grails @ the ski swap were a size 9, & they were pretty tight.
I wasn't sure if I should get them or not? 
I did, they rock!

What's the price difference? About a $100?
I think the Grail is better than some of the more expensive boots

So get a half size smaller @ least, I would go 1 full size smaller.

TT


----------

